
Open Letter to the Global JSConf Community - Link-
https://github.com/mena-devs/open_letter/blob/master/README.md
======
cnicolaou
A letter addressed to the global JSConf community following the the blog post
shared publicly last week regarding JSConf Beirut
[http://2015.jsconf.eu/news/2016/01/13/concerning-jsconf-
beir...](http://2015.jsconf.eu/news/2016/01/13/concerning-jsconf-beirut/)

